# Smoothing action on Mossberg 510?



## buddy48 (Aug 7, 2014)

My father bought my son a Mossberg 510 in .410. The action isn't that great and he is having a hard time ejecting and loading another round. Any recommendations for loosening/smoothing it out?

Seems like if I had a paste with a really fine grit I could put it in there and cycle the action continuously and it would smooth it out.


----------



## WGSNewnan (Aug 8, 2014)

clean it, lube it, use it.

it will smooth out.


----------



## buddy48 (Aug 8, 2014)

done that...trying to be a little more proactive/aggressive.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 8, 2014)

Swap it for an 870.  Part of it is just inherent in the Mossberg design.


----------



## buddy48 (Aug 8, 2014)

ASH556 said:


> Swap it for an 870.  Part of it is just inherent in the Mossberg design.



I hear ya...my son wouldnt trade it for anything since Grandpa bought it for him. I have a youth 870 20 ga that he can handle really well but he wont switch.


----------



## ASH556 (Aug 8, 2014)

buddy48 said:


> I hear ya...my son wouldnt trade it for anything since Grandpa bought it for him. I have a youth 870 20 ga that he can handle really well but he wont switch.



Good for him.  I'm the same way.  I have a couple heirloom guns that wouldn't be my first choice either, but the nostalgia is what makes using them so enjoyable.


----------



## wareagle700 (Aug 8, 2014)

Oil it well and work the action. As previously stated, it will smooth up over time.


----------



## JBranch (Aug 8, 2014)

You can use lapping compound. I've never tried it, but there is some info on lapping action lugs. Do an internet search.


----------



## leoparddog (Aug 8, 2014)

buddy48 said:


> done that...trying to be a little more proactive/aggressive.



You should be able to disassemble it and identify what and where is rubbing.  Get a tube of Flitz and a polishing wheel.  A dremel will work as will a table top grinder with a new polishing wheel and use that to touch up any rough parts.  

If the interior of the action is what has the rough surfaces...well that is a little harder and you will have to use some ingenuity.  You can buy polishing stones online in very fine grits of many different shapes and sizes.  You can also tape/glue very fine sandpaper or emery cloth to wood dowels cut to the right shape and size.

You will have to be careful what, where and how much you polish though. You don't want to remove any real metal, just knock down the rough spots.  Find some scrap metal to try your plan of action on to make sure you don't create more roughness than you take out.  

Have you ever sanded wood with too rough a grit of sandpaper and put gouges into it that then were even harder to sand out again?  Same type of thing can happen with metal.

Flitz is probably the safest choice


----------



## king killer delete (Aug 8, 2014)

oil it. Allot of folks do not want to oil a pump gun. I soak my pumps with oil. I do not do that with my autos.


----------



## Scrapy (Aug 9, 2014)

Use it for a paddle in the marsh. Get it full of marsh mud clay. Then shoot and shoot it and work it. When it gets floppy it is right as it is going to get . Then wash it out and oil it down.  They are cheap for a reason but pretty good when broke in.


----------



## Whiteeagle (Aug 10, 2014)

I had  a 20 gage that was stiff, "oiled it up" real liberal with pearl drops tooth polished and in a few days of LOTS of pumping it loosened up real good! Learned that trick from an old tournament fisherman that "lapped" his reels for a smoother retrieve! Be sure to clean well and oil before storage!


----------



## Nannyman (Aug 11, 2014)

Send it back to mossturd. Explain the issue. I don't like them but hear they have good customer service.


----------



## tim scott (Aug 24, 2014)

well after some forty years as a gunsmith.... let me suggest this to you... want to smooth up the engine in your car and make it run better faster put some fine grinding compound in the oil. and let us know how it works for you.... I hear it does a great job at smoothing the drag points in the bearing and ups the horse power.
tim


----------

